

Seagate to produce 5TB hard drive next year, 20TB by 2020 - pwg
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9242268/Seagate_to_produce_5TB_hard_drive_next_year_20TB_by_2020

======
hga
A very cool trick ... that provides less deterministic write times....

Furthers the model that "Cache is the new RAM, RAM is the new disk, disk is
the new tape", especially big capacity ones like this.

ADDED: to get the most out of these drives, their non-atomic write nature
needs to be exposed, here's a USENIX item on all that:
[http://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/solutions-
content/i...](http://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/solutions-content/it-
professionals/_shared/docs/smr-requires-new-data-management-usenix-login-
feldman-gibson.pdf)

------
rartichoke
I wish HD manufacturers would try to innovate the technology rather than give
us more space.

I have a 300gb drive and it still has 180gb free. I have a ton of stuff backed
up too and quite a few large apps/games.

With more things being "stored on the cloud" it surprises me that HD
manufacturers go after space instead of speed/reliability.

~~~
ctr
That's exactly what they're doing with SSDs.

~~~
rartichoke
The article says they are pushing for 20TB drives by 2020. That means they are
saying 7 years from now we will be using the same technology but the drives
will be larger. They are clearly talking about non-SSDs in the article.

SSDs are ok for now but they are still not even close to being reasonably
priced. A 1TB SSD is like $650, completely gouged.

